# Tivo Roamio Pro MoCa issue



## preilly44 (May 31, 2011)

Hello all,

I previously had two Premier XL4's running on a MoCa network (that one of the XL4's created) and it worked fine. I just upgraded to a Roamio Pro and Mini and every time I turn MoCa on (on the Pro) my internet connection speed goes from 55Mbps to .32Mbps (to the point where Tivo won't connect and web pages won't load on my laptop. 

Here is the set up:

Coax goes in the house to a splitter, one cable goes to the Tivo and one goes to the cable modem (then to a wireless N router). The router then runs an Ethernet cable to the Tivo. The Mini upstairs is connected via coax. This is the exact same setup I had previously and it worked fine. I spoke to two techs at Tivo and neither could fix it. Anybody have any ideas to try before I determine it is a hardware failure (and have to copy all my shows to another pro again)?

I should add that I tested all the cables (coax and Ethernet) and they are all good.

Thanks in advance.

Patrick


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If you ever enabled wireless on the Roamio Pro that could be your problem. You will need to go through wireless setup and give it wrong password to effectively disable it. (Wireless stays active even when using MoCA of ethernet and interferes and TiVo doesn't have an off setting for wireless).


----------



## preilly44 (May 31, 2011)

I've never used wireless on it but I'll go through the setup again tonight to confirm it is off and not trying to connect to anything.

Thanks for the idea!

Patrick


----------



## flar (Mar 18, 2003)

Some cable modems might not deal well with MoCA signals on the coax. My MoCA adapters came with a filter for the cable modem that they said to use if the internet speeds were affected.


----------



## preilly44 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, Tivo actually sent me a filter to use which will be arriving tomorrow. They said they didn't think that would resolve the issue because it worked without one on my XL4 MoCa network. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## preilly44 (May 31, 2011)

Hello all,

Thank you for the ideas. I installed a point of entry filter on the coax last night and now when I turn on MocA it doesn't kill my Internet speed any more but I still can't connect to the mini to MoCA network. It gives me error C33...it says:

Network MoCA problem: There is a problem with your network settings. The DVR was unable to connect to connect to your MOCA network. (C33).

Then it tells you to check your cables, etc.

I have the channel set to auto on both the Mini and the Pro.

I'm confused because it worked perfectly before with the exact setup when I had the XL4's.


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

preilly44 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thank you for the ideas. I installed a point of entry filter on the coax last night and now when I turn on MocA it doesn't kill my Internet speed any more but I still can't connect to the mini to MoCA network. It gives me error C33...it says:
> 
> ...


After you install the POE filter make sure you reboot your cable modem and then your router. Also make sure you install the POE as close as you can to the point of entry where the cable comes from outside in to your home.
most cable installs have one place where the cable comes in and is split to the rest of the house.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=OyEbAZDPZHUazzO2v0qQYw&bvm=bv.56146854,d.cWc


----------



## HiRoller (Jan 10, 2004)

FWIW my new Roamio MOCA didn't work until I changed the MOCA channel setting from Auto to 15.


----------



## preilly44 (May 31, 2011)

So I took everything apart again today and reconnected it exactly the same way with the same wires/hardware. MoCa is now working but it did drop my Internet from 56Mbps (before I started today) to 21Mbps...but at least I still have an Internet connection. The only thing I did differently is I chose channel 25 for MoCa on the Roamio and left the Mini on auto.

Has anybody else noticed a 35Mbps loss in Internet speeds with Moca?


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

i am on cable modem. i use the Motorola SBG6782-ACH router with built in Moca. it took some time and splitters to get Moca working but everything is good now. The Motorola unit creates the Moca network. No need for additional Moca adapters since my Roamio Pro and my XL4 have built in Moca. 

i have Brighthouse Networks lightning 90mbps service. 

on wired connections, i am getting 90-100mbps downloads and 10 mbps download speeds

on wireless connections, i am getting 55- 65 mbps downloads and 9-11 mbps upload speeds

on Moca connected Tivo's, i am getting TX 230- 240 and RX 230-240

my only problem now, is getting my iPads working with the Moca and Wireless network i have created. i posted my issues in the Help area. iPads can't see my Tivos on my network, if they do, it's intermittent.


----------

